# DIY Reflectors



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm going to post this in the diy section also, but it mostly pertains to lighting. I'm making a custom canopy for my tank, and wanted to get rid of my fixtures. I'm simply going to mount the endcaps and hang the t8's. Reflectors were the only problem. I wasn't about to pay $12 a shot for each reflector (4 bulbs total), so i'm resorting to making my own. They are going to be made from either 24 gauge sheet metal, or roof flashing. All im going to do is cut the material to size for each individual reflector (roughly 3 inches in diameter after they are molded, and 4 feet long), and then spray paint each reflector with metallic chrome spraypaint. The painted material will then be molded to the desired reflector curve, and then screwed into the top of the canopy. This way, i will get the most possible light on my tank, not the top of my canopy, and it will only cost me $20 for all 4 reflectors. 

I'm gonna start this soon, and ill post pics if someone wants me to.

Any comments, questions?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd make sure the paint can take high temps as it may be prone to cracking if the reflectors get too hot.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought about that right after i posted the thread. I definitely will look into that though. Now all i need to figure out is what the best "parabolic placement" would be for getting the best reflection. I'm most likely just going to look at some online and make a template based off of those. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Gullwing design. I can post a pdf of one if you want but I dont think you could bend it in such a manner.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah go ahead and post the pdf, ill take a look and see what i can do


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here you go..............


----------

